# my fuzzies have had their babies :)



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

As the title says...
I have a trio of fuzzies and one was looking ready to pop yesterday. I came home from work today to find a bunch of pink babies, I have counted 10 on a quick look.
The proud parents








and some of the bubbas


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awwwwww cute ............ me wants some............. :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

The one baby in the bottom picture looks alot pailer then the other bunch of pinkies.

Lovely proud parents you have there.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I took the buck straight out after I took those pics I wasnt sure when she was due to have them.
Touch wood she hasnt culled any she seems to be a really good mum


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont take offence by this but I am not sure how to take that response :? 
All my mice are housed well and seem happy, They always have plenty of food and fresh water their tubs are large so they have plenty of space and I keep them on wood shavings with hay for bedding and toilet roll inners to chew and play with.
The problem I have had with does culling babies seems to be down to one particular doe she culled 2 of her own litters and some of another does who she was in with.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

you sounded worried about the general baby-eating area, so i explained why it happens - i'm not aware of your other posts.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I apologise  
I am a member on another forum and sometimes people just have a go at you for the sake of it


----------

